# How many pads do you use?



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

How many pads do you use when doing a single stage? Using my Rupes LHR15 Mk11 for only the 2nd time I had a pad "explode" with no warning (says the :newbie: to :buffer I had read a reasonable amount of articles before the 1st time I machine polished but that was a few months ago. I had a quick scan of a few things as a reminder but hey it wasn't hard so crack on. Then all of a sudden



A quick feel and the pad was warm, despite the panel being reasonably cool - there was the warning sign I missed! I again read the articles I had read 1st time and nothing obvious until a youtube clip of an American detailer saying he changes pad every panel. I was sure I'd never seen anything about changing pads before (the 1st time I machine polished I used 2 pads for a single stage). This time I was half way round the car and still on the 1st pad when it popped. So lesson learned, the hard way. Rookie mistake and I hope others learn from it however, back to my original point; how many pads do you use? Do people really change pad every panel? If that's the case people must use 10/12 pads per stage. Surely not??? I certainly won't be making this mistake again. I've ordered more pads but at £7.50 a pad then if I got the number on the youtube clip then for 2 different types of pad I'd be spending £150 or so on pads alone!


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

i usually use about 4 large pads and 3 or 4 small pads for the tighter areas. Definitely dont use 1 pad for half the car as you found out the pads get spent and cant be used for too long otherwise they fly off or explode. Had that happen to me once also lol.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As the pad becomes loaded up with polish and paint, the heat caused by the polishing has no where to go. Two main things start to happen, the pad starts to overheat and just as importantly, the pad is no longer cutting effectively.

Cleaning the pad with a brush or cloth is important, this could be on every panel but it will depend on the circumstances. 

An alternative but expensive option is promoted by Optimum, they suggest washing the pads in a pad cleaner using ONR after every panel. This is probably not an option for most of us but the idea is to maintain consistency by starting every panel with a clean pad


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Sam6er said:


> i usually use about 4 large pads and 3 or 4 small pads for the tighter areas. Definitely dont use 1 pad for half the car as you found out the pads get spent and cant be used for too long otherwise they fly off or explode. Had that happen to me once also lol.


Does that mean a pads scrap after one use in your case 7-8 pads per car or is it that they just need cleaning/cooling down/resting for use at another date?


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

BruceVolvo said:


> Does that mean a pads scrap after one use in your case 7-8 pads per car or is it that they just need cleaning/cooling down/resting for use at another date?


Just needs cleaning before use again.

After every part of the panel i polish i use a pad cleaning brush then after about 1/4 of the car i swap over to a new pad or if the pad looks like it needs changing.

You can usually see when the pad gives up as it starts to disfigure/start to warp a little while after polishing. At the first sign of this swap over otherwise you could cause damage to the pad or paint.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

I usually only use one pad on a panel change it and move on.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I usually only use one pad on a panel change it and move on.


How many cars do you get out of a pad then? I'm guessing since you take very good care of them, then you get a lot before you need to bin them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

I tend to use the Meguiars Microfiber system for correction, they don't last that well if you used only one on a car you would be throwing it away at the end, but you have to balance out the cost with the speed and finish they give.

I have a pile of foam pads as well and the backing usually falls off before the pad is done.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I tend to use the Meguiars Microfiber system for correction, they don't last that well if you used only one on a car you would be throwing it away at the end, but you have to balance out the cost with the speed and finish they give.
> 
> I have a pile of foam pads as well and the backing usually falls off before the pad is done.


Well if you use them till the backing falls off, then I can only imagine what state the foam face is in:lol:

I use MF cutting pads and tend to use about 2-3 depending on the size of the car:thumb: having compressed air helps but as long as you clean them often, MF cutting pads will last you a long time that's if you know how to use them correctly


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

1 pad and 1 polish with force drive machine. 
lake country ccs white pad and sonax 04-06.

Because it works for me and what I want it to do.

If I have deep marks then I reduce them rather than try to get rid completely


----------

